# Sure is quiet in here......



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Not a whole lot of trash talking going on... 

Just a lot of GO Dawgs and Roll Tide...


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have heard alot of rumbling from that bunch of rabble from north avenue via pm. They seem to think they will beat the dogs this year. I have a feeling that all that hatred will rear its ugly head this week. Hope i am wrong, but they are a frustrated little bunch of guys.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2014)

Go Jackets


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 17, 2014)

One loss is all it took.  Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> One loss is all it took.  Lol



Not much to say unless Bama loses to Auburn...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 17, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> One loss is all it took.  Lol



Fail State


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> One loss is all it took.  Lol




and a delicious bass.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not much to say unless Bama loses to Auburn...



The Barn is gonna get slaughtered this yearMajor payback coming their way. Hopefully the dogs left a little meat on the bone.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> The Barn is gonna get slaughtered this yearMajor payback coming their way. Hopefully the dogs left a little meat on the bone.



That Harry Potter gum smacking coach of theirs looked like he had just seen that crazy wife of his interview where she was slobbering over Michael Dyer.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 17, 2014)

browning slayer said:


> not a whole lot of trash talking going on...
> 
> Just a lot of go dawgs and roll tide...



wde


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 17, 2014)

Go bucks. Keep an eye on em


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2014)

what happened to the UGA stadium experience thread?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> what happened to the UGA stadium experience thread?



It's been moved??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> what happened to the UGA stadium experience thread?





Browning Slayer said:


> It's been moved??



Pulled because of profanity in comments section.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Pulled because of profanity in comments section.


----------



## weagle (Nov 17, 2014)

When things are quite is when it's time to worry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow, just saw the Navy/GSU score, Navy beat the brakes off GSU ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, just saw the Navy/GSU score, Navy beat the brakes off GSU ???


Everything that could go wrong for GSU went wrong. Turnovers, interceptions,and the Navy QB was just unstoppable. He had 30 carries for  277 yards and 6 TDs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Everything that could go wrong for GSU went wrong. Turnovers, interceptions,and the Navy QB was just unstoppable. He had 30 carries for  277 yards and 6 TDs!





OUCH !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not a whole lot of trash talking going on...
> 
> Just a lot of GO Dawgs and Roll Tide...



I guess it's back to bashing FSU, Jimbo and Winston..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 18, 2014)

Just like that, as mysteriously as he arrived, he was gone....

25-20


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Just like that, as mysteriously as he arrived, he was gone....
> 
> 25-20





And Winston is a Thug!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Winston is a Thug!



Yep, we've run out of anything else to talk about.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yep, we've run out of anything else to talk about.



Yep.... ODR needs to come back in here..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep.... ODR needs to come back in here..



He's sleeping with the fishes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> He's sleeping with the fishes.



He said he wasn't going to go anywhere if State lost..



> Nah I'm still here and I won't be going anywhere until the seasons over



Maybe he thinks the season is over..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> He said he wasn't going to go anywhere if State lost..



He _says _alot of things.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess it's back to bashing FSU, Jimbo and Winston..



Well, yes...and its almost time to trash tek too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Well, yes...and its almost time to trash tek too.



They are always easy targets!! 

THWGT!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Winston is a Thug!



You should take ODR's lead and just........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You should take ODR's lead and just........



He should take his own advice!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2014)

Why'd yall run him off for?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2014)

I miss Old Smackey Mouth


T


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep.... ODR needs to come back in here..



I'll see you jacklegs on saturday and maybe for a minute this evening after the rankings. I think we discussed states choke at bama as thoroughly as possible. And it was a choke and they still only lost by 5. As the last article I shared with you said. Give bama the credit for the win but state deserves the blame. State has been turning the ball over and making stupid mistakes nearly every game, despite out gaining bama in yards rushing and passing, and in first downs they lost narrowly. The truth will make you mad and the bulldogs are very upset about how they played. If they take care of business they go to the playoff imho. They get some help from auburn they go to atl as well.

Hail state

P.s. news coming out of espn that mullen and rich rod are not on Foley list. Mullen allegedly not for all the reasons I've shared. Word around the campfire is that Prescott will be back next year though we may not need him with the emergence of Elijah Staley who does Chris Relf better than Relf.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I'll see you jacklegs on saturday and maybe for a minute this evening after the rankings. I think we discussed states choke at bama as thoroughly as possible. And it was a choke and they still only lost by 5. As the last article I shared with you said. Give bama the credit for the win but state deserves the blame. State has been turning the ball over and making stupid mistakes nearly every game, despite out gaining bama in yards rushing and passing, and in first downs they lost narrowly. The truth will make you mad and the bulldogs are very upset about how they played. If they take care of business they go to the playoff imho. They get some help from auburn they go to atl as well.
> 
> Hail state
> 
> P.s. news coming out of espn that mullen and rich rod are not on Foley list. Mullen allegedly not for all the reasons I've shared. Word around the campfire is that Prescott will be back next year though we may not need him with the emergence of Elijah Staley who does Chris Relf better than Relf.



Thanks for stopping by ODR!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Thanks for stopping by ODR!!!



Fellow gets busy working, trying to do a little deerhunting and catching up on Homeland and Ray Donovan and they think they've driven him into exile. Very dissapointing in state losing but I never expected them to go 9-0. As bad as they played they should've won the game any one of the many plays they blew goes the other way and the shell dwellers would be shining  my shoes right now. But if does not show up in the boxscore. They failed to correct their flaws game after game and continued to walk the razors edge. The loss should fire them up for the last two conference games.

P.s. it's something my attendance has been requested  and required here. I've changed the culture lol


----------



## srb (Nov 18, 2014)

*Athens....*



Nitram4891 said:


> what happened to the UGA stadium experience thread?



Debbie has that thread started in the Athens country club....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 18, 2014)

Roll tide


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Well, yes...and its almost time to trash tek too.





Browning Slayer said:


> They are always easy targets!!
> 
> THWGT!!





Brang it !!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 18, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Roll tide



Uga fans don't support the Tide tubz


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Uga fans don't support the Tide tubz



Tubz?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not a whole lot of trash talking going on...
> 
> Just a lot of GO Dawgs and Roll Tide...



Always nice and calm when Bama is back at 1 and order has been restored. The trailer park crowd just couldnt get that point.


----------



## huntersluck (Nov 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Always nice and calm when Bama is back at 1 and order has been restored. The trailer park crowd just couldnt get that point.



They always have NASCAR as a backup should things fall through for the tide


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> He should take his own advice!!



I know that's right.  Actually, come to think of it, I haven't heard anything out of him in a while.  I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Uga fans don't support the Tide tubz



Ya want to bet?? Every Dawg in this forum was yelling Roll Tide against State!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> If they take care of business they go to the playoff imho.



Tell me more about your opinion... Is it similar to ALL of your opinions I quoted you on in this thread?? 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=824336


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ya want to bet?? Every Dawg in this forum was yelling Roll Tide against State!



Yep.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Every Dawg in this forum was yelling Roll Tide against State!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brang it !!!







Browning Slayer said:


> Ya want to bet?? Every Dawg in this forum was yelling Roll Tide against State!



Yep, you can bet on it.


GO DAWGS


----------

